# USB 2.0 card on windows 98 (first edition)



## DaveB4 (Oct 6, 2004)

will a USB 2 card (5 port) work O.K. on a Windows 98 (not second edition) PC with all the updates?

thanks

DaveB


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Full USB support is only available with Windows 98 Second Edition(4.10.2222) and newer Windows versions.

USB support for Windows 95 OSR2(4.03.1212) and Windows 98 First Edition(4.10.1998) is "iffy".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

If your computer is up to it you would be better upgrading to XP + SP1 and SP2 to get full USB 2 support.

I tried several different PCI USB 2 cards under WIN 98 SE but was never able to get any one of them to work at USB 2 speeds.

Things may be different now, with better drivers etc. But I would not hold up too many opes of getting USB 2 working fully with WIN 98SE.

Ceri


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Most times the package the USB card comes in shows you a website on the back where you go to download the drivers for Windows 98.


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

The two or three cards I tried all had software with them or a URL to download it.

I wasn't able to get any of the cards to run at USB 2 speeds despite installing the USB 2 drivers for each different card. before I installed the card(s)

I used Ghost to restore my system after each failure. Then tried again with a different card.

USB 2 with WIN 98 SE is I know possible, but I suspect it is very hit and miss. Some combinations will work without any problems. Some will not. 

Ceri


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just some input:

On my Dell P3 800 under win98se and 2K, and Gateway P3 500 with 98se, USB 2.0 cards would not work if they had an Ali chipset. If they had the NEC chipset, instal and operation was smooth.
An obvious conflict. But what, I don't know as I didn't track it down.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I went to Best Buy and used the $50.00 gift card I got for xmas and some of my own money. Opps a lot more of my own money and got me a Seagate 400 GB, Pushbutton Backup, External Hard Drive,
USB 2.0 OR 1.1, Firewire, 7200 RPM, 16 MB Cache, PC or MAC.

I sure like to get faster speed then USB 1.1 but after seeing this thread I don't want to get something that will not work.

Or can I get a Firewire USB 2 card? 

I got 98SE

Property	Value
Manufacturer	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Model	A7V266
Version	REV 1.xx

Chipset Vendor	VIA Technologies Inc
Chipset Model	VT8366/A,VT8367 Apollo KT266/A,KT333 CPU to PCI Bridge
South Bridge	VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge
SMBus	VIA Technologies Inc VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge @0000

CPU	AMD Athlon XP
Cpu Socket	SOCKET A
Processor Upgrade	
Max CPU Speed	1700 MHz

System Slots	5 PCI, 1 AGP

OnBoard devices	
Sound (Disabled)	CMEDIA CMI8738
Promise PDC20265

Memory Summary	
Capacity	512 MBytes
Location	System board or motherboard
Memory Slots	3
Error Correction	None
Maximum Memory Module Size	512 MBytes

Property	Value
Vendor	AuthenticAMD
CPU Full Name	AMD Athlon XP
CPU Name	AMD Athlon(TM) XP1800+
CPU Code Name	Palomino


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Mornin' hewee 

I wound up using an Adaptec 2.0 USB card with the NEC chipset, and have had excellent results.
But any addin card that had an Ali chipset gave me problems on win98se.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi Stoner,

Ok that sounds like a good card to try then. 
Sure be nice to have the added USB 2 speed because it is 40 faster. 

I have never use a External Hard Drive before either.
It has software with the drive for backup but don't know if I should use it or get me True Images because I hear lots of great things about it. That way I can backup, image, clone etc.
Plus restore to another hard drive with it. Just need to Partition the 400 GB drive into more Partitions. Maybe 5 Partitions or so.
Once I get all moved to the drive then I want to clone it onto another bigger drive I have and keep this drive here that has been good to me all these years as a backup too but one that has gotten full. It is a 40 GB. I have a 80 GB and a 120 GB drive that I have swaped out. But have done clean install of windows and gotten all the updates etc but things have acted up on those drives. Guess how and when updates, other software were install and in what order things were install. You think starting over things would work better but the drive that came with the PC and had windows install works the best. I never got a CD when I had a local shop build the PC because my sister give me her 98SE. 
But some of the cab files on it are bad. I took those bad file from this drive and and reburn the 98SE with the good cab files. So don't know if that has anything to do with the way things act up but I don't so.


----------

